# Acute on Chronic Pancreatitis



## Khutchens (Aug 16, 2016)

How you would code Acute on Chronic Pancreatitis would you use both acute pancreatitis and chronic pancratitis?


----------



## wkc12981 (Aug 16, 2016)

Per coding guidelines:  if the same condition is described as both acute (subacute) and chronic, and separate subentries exist in the Alphabetic Index at the same indentation level, code both and sequence the acute (subacute) code first.


----------

